# Crown Moulding - 4 Inside Corners



## jniech (Nov 11, 2017)

Trying to install crown moulding in a basic rectangular room with 4 inside corners. Seems simple but I'm stumped on the installation sequence. Do I start with two butted ends on the first board, then cope/butt the next two? But then I'd end up having to cope both ends of the last board. I'd really like to avoid that scenario. Any alternatives?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you have access to a compound miter saw? That would make life a whole lot simpler. Coping molding isn't fun but if you work out a pattern to make the cut it's just a matter of measuring a length and coping it. It doesn't matter if you cope one end or two.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

jniech said:


> Trying to install crown moulding in a basic rectangular room with 4 inside corners. Seems simple but I'm stumped on the installation sequence. Do I start with two butted ends on the first board, then cope/butt the next two? But then I'd end up having to cope both ends of the last board. I'd really like to avoid that scenario. Any alternatives?


That is the way it works, the last stick has both ends coped. It's a challenge, my right side cope is solid, so I work that direction. The last stick I cope both ends, if I need any adjustment I do it on the right end since that is my "strong" side.

I like coping, makes for a nice looking corner, much better than compound miters IMO, but to each their own.


----------



## jniech (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the responses, I appreciate the advice!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Could you not also make it where the first piece of molding has neither end coped? You could also make any two opposite not coped and cope both ends of the other pair. Or some combination of this.

It really does not matter.

George


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> Could you not also make it where the first piece of molding has neither end coped? You could also make any two opposite not coped and cope both ends of the other pair. Or some combination of this.
> 
> It really does not matter.
> 
> George


That is what we are implying with "butt".

First stick has no coping(butt/butt), second is cope/butt, third is cope/butt, last is cope/cope.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

jniech said:


> Trying to install crown moulding in a basic rectangular room with 4 inside corners. Seems simple but I'm stumped on the installation sequence. Do I start with two butted ends on the first board, then cope/butt the next two? But then I'd end up having to cope both ends of the last board. I'd really like to avoid that scenario. Any alternatives?


I start by first cutting me two short pattern pieces for my guide. 
I mark these inside right and inside left. 
The patterns can be a guide to keep you from getting confused at the Miter Saw. 
I don’t cope the corners. I cut the molding on an old power Miter box which is not a compound Miter. 
I turn the crown mold upside down on the back fence. Once you get your patterns fitting perfectly in the corners you are ready to start. 
Cut the molding slightly long and bow it slightly for a tight fit. Trim length as needed for good fit. 
Since you don’t do this everyday it’s a puzzle but trim carpenters who install crown regularly get very quick.


----------



## jniech (Nov 11, 2017)

When coping two ends, how are you able to measure the length so precisely that it fits the first time? In all honesty, I'm never able to get the measurement right the first time on any trim piece. Baseboard, crown, doesn't matter. I don't even try any more. I cope the end so it's a tight fit against a scrap piece, then I trim the butt end down until it fits in place. If I cope two ends of a crown molding, though, I'll need to get it right the first time.


----------

